# Cork flooring reviews



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Cork is interesting stuff as a floor, cushioned but durable. Does require maintenance. You should be able to find lots of info on the web, search cork flooring.


----------



## cydnee (Nov 6, 2010)

*Cork flooring*

We installed cork tiles 10 years ago in our kitchen/eating area/ family room. We have oak cabinets and trim so it went very well together. I love the care of it (we use the Shark steamer), it's warm in the winter, and very comfortable on the feet. The biggest problem is the severe fading problem we have. We have southern exposure with window coverage but the fading is still crazy. It is a light vanilla color at worst part and then if you lift an area rug- the original color. I am trying to see about restaining it. My mother and aunt have the floating cork system in their beach front condos and love it because it is easy to care for. It also holds up well with the fine sand. I also like the neutralness and modern look of the cork. I would install it again but with less light exposure.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I carried over the trend from library and museum clients and used to spec a lot of cork flooring for residential and it can be wonderful. It is extremely durable, quiet, and if you get it from a good flooring source comes in just about any color you can imagine as either tiles of different sizes or floating flooring. Don't waste the money on retail stuff though. Drop me a note and will give the name of the source I use. Installers love it. 

Same source will have other alternatives like quality, not box store crap bamboo even Pandas wouldn't eat.

And by the way? The retail employees you talked to selling flooring got the expertise to be pulling down $7.50/hour where and how?


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

i couldn't imagine paying that for the product. have you considered stranded bamboo? i noticed you mentioned it. there is almost no upkeep besides cleaning and it's very hard stuff. the quality stuff sells for about $3.75 a square around here


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

USFloors NaturalCork is probably the best one on the market. It uses a ceramic bead in the wear layer now instead of aluminum oxide. This actually makes it more durable and it makes it look better, more like a hand rubbed finish. It also has a thicker tougher wear layer than the competition. The product you are talking about costs more because you are getting lifetime warranties on it as well. I sell the product. I don't have my pricelist in front of me but I'm pretty sure I could sell it to you for less than $8.00 / SF. It sounds like someone is charging you full retail. You can find a better deal. Also check their website. There is a $300 coupon on select products through the end of the year.


----------



## savinabuckor2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sdester, thanks for this info. I'm new to this site and found it whilst googling for info on cork flooring. I cannot figure out how to send you a personal message on here, but would really appreciate the contact info for affordable cork. If you can't post it here, could you please tell me how to get in touch with you???? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 606guy (Mar 29, 2011)

*Chicago cork flooring supplier?*

I live in Chicago and would also like to know the supplier sdester used for cork flooring.

Thank you for your help


----------



## 606guy (Mar 29, 2011)

I live in Chicago and would love to know your cork flooring supplier. Don't know how to contact you direct.
You can email me at [email protected]
Thank you for your help


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

Take a look at amcork.com. I have been using it for about 10 years. It is a quality product.


----------



## howdihi (Sep 7, 2010)

Can you please let me know of a good source for corl glue down tiles? Thanks


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.amcork.com/flooring_list.asp?filter=parquet


----------



## Kat38 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am looking into cork tile for my kitchen. I work in a pub and we have cork tiles down, 250 people a day come in a small area and no wear and tear at all. That is durable stuff, plus its said to be eco friendly.


----------

